

Diaspora Will Now Be A Community Project - ghshephard
http://blog.diasporafoundation.org

======
PythonDeveloper
At least this is progress. I'm _still_ looking forward to this project, even
though it's been #deadpooled for a long time.

After just logging in, I'm surprised at how excruciatingly slooooooooooow it
is. Upwards of a minute to save a minor change to my profile. I certainly hope
self-hosting our profiles and content is an option sooner than later.

